# Hello from New Mexico



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  
Have fun posting. That's awesome you moved & you can keep horses!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum  I think your best bet would be to find any horse riding clubs in your area. If you find one, join. Even if you don't have a horse yet and go to a few meetings. Also check NM state horse council 
http://www.nmhorsecouncil.org/ they may be able to help you find a place in your area. If they put on an annual horse expo be sure to go, its a great place for getting information.


----------

